# Sub contractor needed, sw cleveland ohio



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are looking for a reliable contractor with experience to plow in the south west suburbs of Cleveland. Reliable is the key word. great pay and paid on time. please send im with info or call 440-343-4847 with info.


----------



## oilcan (Nov 28, 2008)

live in columbus, where and what are you plowing ? i have a 02 ford with a myers plow with wings ! what does it pay ? let me know and i'll call ! thanks fully insured !


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

South west Cleveland, Middleburg, Strongsville, North Royalton ohio, about two hours from you.


----------



## oilcan (Nov 28, 2008)

ok, i'll try to give a call next week ! what will we be plowing ?


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd rather have someone local, but I will keep your info if we get some heavy snow.


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Two to Four Trucks available in SW burbs of Cleveland Ohio. Sidewalk laborers also available if you have a specifc route .


----------

